# jsp parameter anhängen



## gast12345 (26. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne bei klick auf einen button parameter in der art "?test=hallo" usw. übergeben

die event methode sieht so aus:


```
public String saveButton_action() {

        return 'case1';
    }
```

wenn ich mir den http request des servlets hole mit:


```
HttpServletRequest httpRequest = (HttpServletRequest) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest();
```

habe ich da keine methode setParameter. außerdem wird ist die übertragungsmethode post eingestellt. auch die kann ich nicht setzten.

wie macht ihr das?


danke und grüße


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht heraus gefunden!weiß keiner wie das geht?
wollt wieder nicht anworten ;-). die frage ist zu einfach,gell 

na ja vielleicht erbarmt sich noch einer.

grüße und danke an den jenigen der sich die zeit nimmt.


----------



## HLX (30. Jan 2009)

Parameter kannst du grundsätzlich auf 2 verschiedene Weisen an eine HTTP-Anfrage hängen. 

1. durch erweitern der URL um: ?param1=value1
2. beim Absenden eines Formulars per HTTP-Methode POST durch Definition von Formulareingabefeldern.

Du verwendest scheinbar JSF. Aus dem wenigen Code lässt sich leider nicht ersehen, in welcher Form die HTTP-Übertragung implementiert ist.


----------

